# American Blackout - 2 hour movie NatGeo



## SecTec21

I may be finding out late about this but, the National Geographic channel is airing a 2 hour fictionalized movie about a national grid down disaster. 

The movie premiers Sunday October 27 at 9:00 pm. The national Geographic website describes the fictional story of a national power failure in the United States caused by a cyberattack. Sounds as if the attack is similar to an EMP attack, solar flare, or other kind of grid failure. 

The site synopsis says the story "... is told in real time over ten days." 

The synopsis describes the story as, "gritty, visceral and totally immersive, see what it takes to survive from day one, and who would be left standing when the lights come back on." 

I'm not associated with NatGo in any way. I simply saw a teaser on the channel this morning and thought I would pass on information in which ya'll might be interested.


----------



## Doomsday

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I'd be interested in checking that out, thanks for the info!


----------



## indie

That will be an interesting one to watch. Hopefully they put it online quickly. Thanks!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I will be watching also National Geographic puts on some good videos.
trailer of American Blackout.


----------



## Ripon

That will be a interesting watch. I know we all have opinions on how such a thing would impact us, our neighbors and communities. There is no real way to tell.


----------



## SecTec21

Hey guys, just a reminder. This movie premiers Sunday at 9:00 pm ET and re-airs at 11:00 pm ET also on Sunday. Check the NatGo schedule for other re-airs. If memory serves, it plays again late night/early morning on Monday 28th and Wednesday 30th.


----------



## NotableDeath

Wow, will be sure to watch this ! Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## paraquack

Since it is produced by Nat Geo (does Doomsday Preppers),I'm curious how they will portray the prepper family. On Doomsday Preppers they seem to portray most preppers as the nut cases we are accused of being. OH! My favorites was the father who shot his left thumb off or nearly off. Wish I lived next door to him. After he kills himself, I could buy all his supplies cheap.


----------



## ekim

I marked it to record 2 days ago. We will see if it's worth watching since it's not regular TV.


----------



## paraquack

We can only hope. I'd love to see an increase in the number of preppers. I bet some people will watch and say they have to started preparing for the inevitable. The next morning they will have forgotten all about their pledge.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I hit my record.


----------



## inceptor

Yeah, me too. I just hope they don't treat it like doomsday morons.... oops, I mean doomsday preppers.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I just wanted to remind everyone that American blackout is on tonight. 
We will probably be talking about it tomorrow.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Seriously... Nothing on tv all week, and they _HAD_ to put this show opposite Walking Dead?!? Guess I'll be downloading this one to watch later. :|


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Dead and Blackout are set to record. I'll be watching Blackout, at least until I fall asleep. 4 AM comes early...


----------



## scramble4a5

DVR is all set. Should be enlightening or so I hope.


----------



## paraquack

Well, 13 minutes to go. I hope everyone critiques the show.


----------



## shotlady

I watched this. very good movie. hopefully it will convince more people to be prepared for at the very least 30 days until they can get a real plan together.


----------



## paraquack

Well, I watched it. It seems to prove that the unprepared will ban together to loot what they need and want. The prepper family shouldn't have taken the daughter's boyfriend, didn't understand what would happen and didn't comprehend the result of his actions.  The entitled will die a nasty death. Things it didn't portray, IMHO, a lot more people would die from dehydration than was shown. Scared the jeepers out of my wife. Asked me how real I thought it was. Personally I give it an A for effort but. Realism, maybe a C and showing what would really happen I give it a D. Good for TV but that's it. But then again, if it makes a few more people join the ranks of the prepared, I guess it's ok.


----------



## cntryislandboy

Currently watching with my wife, she actually suggested it(defiantly got blind sided by this one). She's kinda getting into it, and really understanding the prepping thing. Don't think she will goes as far as doomsday preppers, but she's already suggesting things we should get and things we could do. So for me this has been a great success.


----------



## doddy37

Just watched this movie. I have to say I like the way they showed different people in different situations. Not a bad watch at all.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I thought it sucked. I hate the you tube minicam format or whatever you want to call it. 
I do think it showed something we were discussing on the forum a couple days ago. If you are new to the country your neighbors probably won't be your friends. And you will be a target.


----------



## inceptor

Arizona Infidel said:


> I thought it sucked. I hate the you tube minicam format or whatever you want to call it.
> I do think it showed something we were discussing on the forum a couple days ago. If you are new to the country your neighbors probably won't be your friends. And you will be a target.


Just had to push his button, didn't ya?


----------



## Arizona Infidel

inceptor said:


> Just had to push his button, didn't ya?


LOL. No no. A different subject. :lol: not new to THIS country, new to THE country.


----------



## inceptor

Whew! I thought you were lighting a fire again.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Oh nan, I sure hope not.


----------



## indie

Argh! When will it come out online?!


----------



## ekim

Left a lot to be desired IMO. Did show how many stupid people will wait for the government though. The guy that his kid fed the "neighbors" should have kicked his ass big time. After they went into the bunker and he went back out he screwed up big time, he should have been shooting at first sight or stayed in the bunker. Don't know if the grid is really that easy to take down, but it did show how inept the government would be, but we here already knew that or should have known.

Any one know if there is going to be a second part. I looked up for upcoming shows and it lists the same title so I'm not sure?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Yep, if the unwashed masses take anything from the movie it should be that the government will not be there to help and you are on your own for far longer than most can handle. Hell, you would think Katrina and Sandy would have done that already.

I do think it's a useful tool to refer people to. While we, rightly so, scoff and ridicule Doomsday Preppers, Nat Geo is still a reputable venue in most everyone's eye's. Even though my wife is on board and supports our efforts, she is still what I call a somewhat passive contributor. I'm glad I taped it so she can see it if she wants to.


----------



## kevincali

It was alright. The boyfriend would have been dead if I were the dad (not literally. I would have blindfolded him, and driven him to middle of BFE. Doubt he would have survived)

The ending was kind of cliche. Saved by the bell. To me it was a let down. 

It i think overall it was alright. Learned a couple things though. Like if I was stuck on top of that roof after getting out of the elevator, I think I'd try a bit harder getting that door open. Break the handle off or something. 

Learned that water pressure depends on pumps above 43(?) floors. I think they said 43. 

Also, learned to NOT have candles unattended in my house 

I wonder if there'll be a sequel or second episode?


----------



## Piratesailor

I cut the cable so I'll wait to see it online. My sister watched it and she's in one of the depicted states. She's a prepper and thought that parts were very poorly done but others parts were good. She made a few observations in her email on the show. The first was self reliance and the second was she thought that there would now be a rush on supplies after people watched this movie.

I'd like to see the Nielsen numbers on how many watched the show. I'd venture a guess that 90% of the people that watched it would say it's pure fantasy, the government was portrayed wrongly and they will forget about the show and any preps within 24 hours. I'd also say that 99% of America didn't watch it so it won't change a thing.

Someone mentioned Katrina and Sandy and learning from those events. Not likely. The proof is that even after the lesson if Katrina, the people with Sandy were not prepared. Will they be in the future? Yes, at least for the next year or two until it fades from memory. Katrina on the other had... They just moved to Houston. Prep problem solved. Lesson learned?... Not a chance.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Haven't got to see the whole thing yet. But caught parts of it on commercial breaks from Walking Dead. Each time I checked in somebody was saying "WHEN ARE THEY COMING TO SAVE US?!?!" :lol:

Saw the part where the kids were wasting food at the dinner table... Make em go hungry for two or three full days... Lesson learned. ;-)


----------



## paraquack

One thing I find hard to believe, now that I have had time to think about the show. They implied there would be federal troops, Nat Guard, police, etc. trying to ride herd on the unprepared and trying to maintain some semblance of order. If I were a LEO, or soldier and this kind of SHTF occurred, I think I'd be home with my family trying to protect them. I don't really feel I'd be out on the street, leaving my family home alone. I can't help but feel the criminals and the "zombies" would be riding rough shod over the populace because civility and the rule of law would be non-existent. I agree that this would be a shoot first and bury them later situation. The prepper father should have come out of the bunker, shooting to kill. Besides, instead of burying a fish with the seed corn, you could bury a piece of arm or leg as fertilizer. As far as the daughter's boy friend, I like the idea of dropping him off in BFE, great idea. The one big thing it re-enforced, in numbers there is safety. No one person or family can go it alone. A large extended family or commune will be needed.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Also it should be noted, the govt. will automatically go into use of force mode making things worse. When it comes right down to it, when a govt. gets to the point ours is at that is all it knows.use force and control the populace.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Due to family budget cuts the satelite dish went away and we only get one local channel from the city.
But, I have believed for a while now that our enemies will never try a direct attack. Instead they will hack the computers that run the electical grid and bring the whole country down.
Was that the scenario depicted in the show?
The large transformers are all custom built and there are no spares just sitting in a warehouse somewhere.


----------



## ekim

Second thoughts; I wonder how much NatGeo got paid to make that show. It was pure government propaganda showing the government as our only hope. The only thing I got from it is that if you aren't prepared before the SHTF you are screwed. I would say 3 months minimum for food, water and you better have weapons and ammo and the mind set to use them or you will loose all and probably die. It will be shoot first and don't ask questions or die. Enough said.


----------



## Alpha-17

Anybody have an online source for the movie? Sounds interesting, and I'd love to watch it.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Alpha-17 said:


> Anybody have an online source for the movie? Sounds interesting, and I'd love to watch it.


I've been looking to. My wife said their playing it again on tv one day this week.

*Edit: Tuesday 7pm Eastern time*


----------



## Infidel

No online source for the movie but check out survivingtheblackout.com site's pretty good and discusses the effects of the blackout. Seems to be a lot of good information there and for a change doesn't tried to make the prepared seem like paranoid nutcases. Some of the topics discussed in this thread make an appearance on the site.

-Infidel


----------



## Dr. Prepper

This is what I got from the NatGeo website:

American Blackout
TUE OCT 29 7PM E
WED OCT 30 1AM ET
SUN NOV 3 10AM ET
TUE NOV 5 3PM ET
WED NOV 13 9PM ET
WED NOV 13 11PM ET
WED NOV 20 5PM ET


----------



## Ripon

My guess is preps are a premium in some places right now, prices just got jacked a little to make a buck on the new "preppers." Then again many people won't bother to watch and learn -you know like those trying to survive on caviar and champaign on the 46th floor without any back up water, power, or food.



Silverbullet said:


> I thought the movie was alright. I hope it serves as a wake up call to those who were on the fence about prepping, since the blackout scenario is what I find most likely to happen here in the U.S., behind natural disasters of course.


----------



## JDE101

My wife watched the first showing of it -- I watched Sunday nite football. Then when the game got totally lopsided, I turned on NatGeo's second showing of it starting at 11 pm. First, none of my daughters were ever as stupid as to have an idiot boyfriend like that liberal do-gooder dork that was giving away food over the fence after he was told not to by the girl's father! Second, if they had, I sure as heck would not have taken the idiot with my family when I bugged out! Third, IF I had been stupid enough in a moment of weakness to take that idiot along, he would not have stayed alive in my compound! If I was able to remove him to BFE without endangering my family or myself, I would have done so. If not, he would be fertilizer for my garden!

And sorry, but I also think the father was an idiot for leaving his youngest son alone on a "security duty" shift! Should have had 2 people together, aware, concealed, and NOT making a damn video!

But, overall, it wasn't quite as bad as I expected. Liberal propaganda, basically. Notice they pointed out how many GUNS were owned by private citizens -- as if it were a BAD thing! They should have shown shop owners defending their stores by shooting looters! It was pretty accurate in showing all the people who were expecting the "government" to come and save them, though. And the idiot yuppie from the penthouse who was going to "sue" someone.;-)


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder

Whoops, meant to watch that last night, so I gotta auto tune for tomorrow night. Which reminds me, I need a few more candles and lantern fuel...LOL


----------



## midtnfamilyguy

Over all, it wasn't too bad. It got me to thinking on what more I need to do. I watched it with my wife and mom who had just moved in due to my dad passing. She realized what we were doing on trying to prepare for something. I saw some items I do better on. I do agree with a lot of what others had mentioned on what could have/should have done differently. I like that emergency personnel vehicles were still running after a week of no electricity, I could go maybe a day and a half in my patrol car if it wasn't too busy. I also wondered how the radios were still working as the repeaters at our towers run off of electric with a back-up gas generator, they could talk car to car like cb's but no dispatch. I also loved how electric companies were able to replace all the blown out transformers ( again trucks running with no refueling options) in 10 days when in reality after a severe storm I've seen it take longer and they knew what was wrong.


----------



## paraquack

So how many of you took the test on Nat Geo and answered honestly about your preps, being able to defend yourselves, etc. Now *THEY* know who you are and where you are


----------



## GTGallop

Anywhere to watch this online?


----------



## bigdogbuc

The show gave some great hypothetical's, especially the whole "my kids are hungry" bit. They also hit the nail on the head that our civilization will become less civilized after missing about three days of food/meals. Overall, I really enjoyed the content, but I was pretty disappointed with the production/filmography. I would have liked to have heard a little more from the "experts" on these scenarios, like other "documentaries" of the same genre. The busyness of the back and forth between the groups kind of bugged me.


----------



## Alpha-17

Dr. Prepper said:


> This is what I got from the NatGeo website:
> 
> American Blackout
> TUE OCT 29 7PM E
> WED OCT 30 1AM ET
> SUN NOV 3 10AM ET
> TUE NOV 5 3PM ET
> WED NOV 13 9PM ET
> WED NOV 13 11PM ET
> WED NOV 20 5PM ET


I won't be back to the States until early December at the the earliest. Hopefully they're still playing it, or I can get somebody at home to record it before then.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

In case anyone gives a damn,The people who played the Phoenix FOX news anchors are the real Phoenix Fox 10 news anchors. John Hook and Kari Lake.


----------



## tirednurse

what dissapointed me the most was the ending. didn't really show how bad it really was just kind of skimmed over things and let you use your imagination. Most don't have one. The ending when the power all of a sudden came back on just tells every one watching that it is just a short term thing and the authorities with come save you. Not realistic was it?


----------



## split

I was just now able to watch it. I think this is a blow to us all. I think that liberals, after watching this, will call for more government. Did you notice how in the docufiction, the police, fire, state, fed and international governments were portrayed so positively? Not one issue, just a well oiled machine making things alright behind the scenes. Not one indication that a single gov employee abandoned their posts to take care of their families. And then at the end, the happy ending. I guess they just pushed the reset button. How nice.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

rickfromillinois said:


> I didn't see the show at all but I do have some observations from the comments that I have seen. 1) Even though we know that it would happen, I think many of us would be absolutely SHOCKED at just how many people will just sit there, not trying to help themselves, moaning and groaning "WHEN ARE THEY COMING TO SAVE US?". 2) How many people will start screaming "IT"S NOT FAIR!" when they see other people who are much better prepared then themselves, and from there go to somehow the other people are either evil or took advantage to get more then them, and therefore it is justified in taking whatever supplies that they have. 3)The people who will try to take advantage of the situation by looting stores (how many idiots will right away try to get some large screen tv's?), raping, and murdering? Although allot of that will take place in the poor parts of town, but I am sure that it will also take place in all neighborhoods eventually.


Just got to see the whole movie, and this post is all I could think about the whole way through the show. Says it all!

Ending was maybe written by a 12 year old? "Two seconds ago you had a knife at my throat robbing me... But power is back on now, so we're cool!"

Seeing the garbage pile up made me wonder about that contaminating rivers and water supplies in real life. And what happened to "Gema" after she got abducted from her apartment?!? SHE WAS CUTE!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

If you missed or can't receive the show here is a complete youtube of the show.






Also this can be used as reference such as at 1:23:20 The boy is threatening to shoot the looters but waits to he has his gun on them then makes the threat and finally charges his rifle. He didn't even have a round in the chamber. Then it was hold on everybody I got to answer my cell phone.


----------



## indie

Thank you!!


----------



## Inor

Thanks!


----------



## Alpha-17

rickkyw1720pf said:


> If you missed or can't receive the show here is a complete youtube of the show.


Thanks for posting that. I don't exactly have NatGeo over here, and haven't had much luck finding it else where. Hopefully I can watch it this morning before I go on shift.


----------



## paraquack

All I can hope for is that a few more people start to prepare. My fear is that the newbies will give up after about 6 months to a year. I'm sorry, I really feel bad for those that get into to this kind of SHTF situation, but you try to steal from me, you are trying to kill me, so you will die. I just hope I can get over the idea that I'm probably allowing that man's children and family die by default.


----------



## indie

paraquack said:


> I just hope I can get over the idea that I'm probably allowing that man's children and family die by default.


That's the hard part, but in a major crisis, the simple fact is that many people will die. It's our job to do our best to make sure us and ours are not part of the statistic. I guess prepping is almost like a religion - we need to be preaching the word to help minimize the losses!

What's hard for me is to think about things like the One Second After book where only 10% survive. No amount of prepping really guarantees you won't be one of the 90%, but all we can do is try.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

I just finished watching it - several observations that people already pointed out and I highly agree with:


There will be SOOOO many people standing or sitting around wondering 'when someone is coming to help' or 'why doesn't someone do something?'. You all know it will happen - but I'd bet it would be close to a majority in many(most?) areas of dense population.
You have to keep your cards close - but don't be a D*** to your neighbor who is asking for food. You need to build a community, you can't keep the whole world at bay, especially if your very own neighbors hate you. Giving him a few canned goods or better yet invite them over for a cookout or invite yourself over to their place for a cookout if you are so inclined - if they are begging for food I'm sure they wouldn't mind cleaning up the place to host your and your food. 
The ending was the worst part of it - all the sudden electricity comes back on and everyone is hugs and rainbows. Ain't going to happen like that - even if power was 100% restored immediately (which is HIGHLY unlikely, if not impossible, it would be more like sections/cities coming up individually)


----------



## Titan6

Was pretty good...could kinda see the Producers were anti 2 amendment..but over all was a good show..


----------



## ekim

Titan6 said:


> Was pretty good...could kinda see the Producers were anti 2 amendment..but over all was a good show..


Did we watch the same show? Oh well, guess we have different views on reality.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

ekim said:


> Did we watch the same show? Oh well, guess we have different views on reality.


I don't think they were real pro-second amendment but if they were anti second amendment the boy that found the pistol in the closet would have shot his mom when she came through the door.

I would like to know where they got all those replacement transformers for the ones that were blowing up in the video (4:10) and have them up in 10 days.

Also the elevator scene (15:45) if you can get on top of the elevator car you should be able to open the doors to the floor above you. The doors are not made to restrict entry from within the elevator shaft. There is usually a dog that the elevator will engage that enables the door to open and it can be easily moved by hand.

I guess the part that blew me away the most was when the kid was holding a gun on the men that had a knife to his dad's throat, he then chambers a round (1:23:40).


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Like N.J. says above, I don't think it's wise to be a complete jerk with neighbors and refuse them _anything_. Especially if they know you have any kind of supplies at all. They _will_ come looking. Like feeding a stray cat, once you just give them a handout, or they see you have it better than them by allowing them in your home, _you will NOT see the end of them!_ Same goes for any "skills" you may have. After you help once, _it will be expected_ that you'll be at their disposal all the time. And they'll happily spread word of it. So your "stray cat" will _quickly_ multiply.

How in the world do you approach this correctly?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

BigCheeseStick said:


> Like N.J. says above, I don't think it's wise to be a complete jerk with neighbors and refuse them _anything_. Especially if they know you have any kind of supplies at all. They _will_ come looking. Like feeding a stray cat, once you just give them a handout, or they see you have it better than them by allowing them in your home, _you will NOT see the end of them!_ Same goes for any "skills" you may have. After you help once, _it will be expected_ that you'll be at their disposal all the time. And they'll happily spread word of it. So your "stray cat" will _quickly_ multiply.
> 
> How in the world do you approach this correctly?


How does everyone keep what they have now but with force or the threat of force. That is what the police is for we are paying them to keep people from steeling what we got. And without the police and you had enough supplies you may even have to barter with someone for security. I would even bet if it was bad enough that just like there would be bands of thieves roaming around there would be mercenary groups for hire.


----------



## dannydefense

I'm about four minutes in right now... how exactly is Twitter 'blowing up'? Shouldn't the people that would be blowing Twitter up with reports... be without power?


----------



## BigCheeseStick

dannydefense said:


> I'm about four minutes in right now... how exactly is Twitter 'blowing up'? Shouldn't the people that would be blowing Twitter up with reports... be without power?


That whole part was pretty hokey, and I honestly only half paid attention to the show, but my impression was terrorists wiped out the power grid. Cell phones and battery devises still worked, but their networks were down.


----------



## dannydefense

Lawsuit boy, boyfriend, and Lance.

Y'all are on my hit list.


----------



## ekim

If you can't prep enough to feed the moocher that wants your stuff and you don't have the balls to take them out when they come for your stuff, you should just put your guns away and help them take everything you have, at least they might let you live til you have to go steal from someone else. 

My preps, my gun. Your choice, leave empty handed or take my lead. Lead I will give away, just remember it comes at you quickly! No you can't have my what ever, leave or bang. No more talk.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

BigCheeseStick said:


> Like N.J. says above, I don't think it's wise to be a complete jerk with neighbors and refuse them _anything_. Especially if they know you have any kind of supplies at all. They _will_ come looking. Like feeding a stray cat, once you just give them a handout, or they see you have it better than them by allowing them in your home, _you will NOT see the end of them!_ Same goes for any "skills" you may have. After you help once, _it will be expected_ that you'll be at their disposal all the time. And they'll happily spread word of it. So your "stray cat" will _quickly_ multiply.
> 
> How in the world do you approach this correctly?


It would be hard but you have to build a community team. If you have a setup like they had - show them the larder (which was just a decoy, which I would have broken into 2-3 sections anyway) and say "Hey, we have enough for us for a couple of weeks, here is a few days worth of stuff, i'm sure everything will be better before we run out" or offer to go hunting in the morning with them. A million different things. You are right that you can't feed everyone and not to let them know everything, but you can't just tell everyone to F-O. And blasting everyone isn't a good answer either, especially if it is a short term SHTF like they depict (fairy-tale everything is alright the second power comes back notwithstanding.)

If all your neighbors are going to the FEMA food drop to fight for supplies and you sit at home, they will soon figure out which house to pick on...


----------



## dannydefense

OH NOES HE D'INT!

Boyfriend just handed some food over the fence.

Boyfriend just had a severe accident involving his kneecaps... muahaha.


----------



## ekim

Nathan Jefferson said:


> It would be hard but you have to build a community team. If you have a setup like they had - show them the larder (which was just a decoy, which I would have broken into 2-3 sections anyway) and say "Hey, we have enough for us for a couple of weeks, here is a few days worth of stuff, i'm sure everything will be better before we run out" or offer to go hunting in the morning with them. A million different things. You are right that you can't feed everyone and not to let them know everything, *but you can't just tell everyone to F-O*. And blasting everyone isn't a good answer either, especially if it is a short term SHTF like they depict (fairy-tale everything is alright the second power comes back notwithstanding.)
> 
> If all your neighbors are going to the FEMA food drop to fight for supplies and you sit at home, they will soon figure out which house to pick on...


I believe that is exactly what his neighbors were telling him, F-Y. We want what you have and we will get it, and it looks like they did. Really sucks to be the good guy right. It wasn't short term for those that had nothing, it was already life or death. They sure didn't wait for FEMA to help did they! Better all should starve then a few survive!


----------



## indie

Guess not everyone can be Ben in One Second After. Then again, he knocks the girl up. I were a Daddy, that'd be a hangin' offense too. Oh, who am I kidding. I know the lack of brain cells at that age...on both sides!


----------



## Piratesailor

I'm on a few gun forums and one of them had a thread about the movie. It was incredible the amount of negative reviews. Ok, negative review of a show is to be expected. I didn't see it but I'm sure we could all pick it apart.

But what got me was how many individuals said it would never happen or said that people have more food than a few days and wouldn't riot, or that FEMA would step in or that it would never get that violent. And it went on and on. Simply amazing. 

Classic examples of pure ignorance. They are also probably amongst the low IQ voters. I hope none of them live near me.


----------



## indie

Piratesailor said:


> I'm on a few gun forums and one of them had a thread about the movie. It was incredible the amount of negative reviews. Ok, negative review of a show is to be expected. I didn't see it but I'm sure we could all pick it apart.
> 
> But what got me was how many individuals said it would never happen or said that people have more food than a few days and wouldn't riot, or that FEMA would step in or that it would never get that violent. And it went on and on. Simply amazing.
> 
> Classic examples of pure ignorance. They are also probably amongst the low IQ voters. I hope none of them live near me.


That's scary. Not that they necessarily go hand in hand, but you would maybe expect gun owners to be a little more accepting of the possibilities.


----------



## EricMac

Watched online today. Kinda makes you think. The scariest part is when martial law was issued.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Piratesailor said:


> I'm on a few gun forums and one of them had a thread about the movie. It was incredible the amount of negative reviews. Ok, negative review of a show is to be expected. I didn't see it but I'm sure we could all pick it apart.
> 
> But what got me was how many individuals said it would never happen or said that people have more food than a few days and wouldn't riot, or that FEMA would step in or that it would never get that violent. And it went on and on. Simply amazing.
> 
> Classic examples of pure ignorance. They are also probably amongst the low IQ voters. I hope none of them live near me.


I am on a few myself and I would say most think about the same way most on here think. In fact I wouldn't doubt most on here came from a gun site: I regularly go to M4carbine.net and FN Forum.


----------



## Alpha-17

I did find it funny that after 4 days virtually everybody was out of food. I can understand some people, or after a week or so, but really? Do most people only have a few days of food in their house?

As for handing out food to neighbors, I'd say give the something, but make it clear you won't/can't be taking care of them. As it was said, offer to help them hunt, or start a garden. Be friendly, but don't become Food Stamp/Welfare for them.


----------



## Alpha-17

Sorry for the double post, but I finally had a chance to finish the movie/show. Few thoughts:

1. The Government was nothing but a well oiled machine in this, keeping order amongst the sheeple that it ruled over. It did everything quickly, and was perfect in everything that it did. There were no abuses of power, no mass desertions to take care of their own families, no problems of any kind. Hell, the UN was able to not only organize a massive aid program, but also to get it to the United States in a matter of hours or days. In the end, it wasn't people's wits, or abilities to survive, but rather Big Brother that saved them all. Come on, give me a break.

2. The "Prepper" was the most stereotypical "Elmer Fud" style character I've seen in a long, long time. He was always over excited, had very little in the way of people skills, maintained a "holier than thou" and "I'm better than you" attitude the entire time. Finally, he really didn't seem all that prepared other than having things. He sucked tactically, hadn't bothered to teach any skills to his family, and in general came off as an idiot. Definitely an attempt to portray Preppers as idiotic and the mentality pointless by NatGeo. 

3. The FEMA or Red Cross camps seemed to be the only semi-sane places in America. We all know that is exactly how things have and will go down. I mean, c'mon guys, wasn't the Super Dome the finest example of a refugee camp?

4. How fast everything was. Days 1 and 2 had people saying "it's the end of the world". Most people on the show were out of food within 4-5 days. Things had gone to hell in a week. Power was back on in most places in 10 days. I'm not saying things couldn't fall apart that fast, but I think it would take longer for most places to devolve into chaos that quickly. And fixing it would definitely take longer than 10 days.


----------



## Piratesailor

Statistic show that the average family of 4 has enough food in the house for less than 10 days. The average consumer visits the grocery store 2.2 times per week. In any crisis, stores will run out within days or hours. With just normal shopping, and no resupply, stores will run out in under 7 days. The math is easy as are seeing the results.


----------



## Piratesailor

EricMac said:


> Watched online today. Kinda makes you think. The scariest part is when martial law was issued.


Where did you find it online?


----------



## Sinkhole

Piratesailor said:


> Where did you find it online?


Yeah I missed it and definitely would like to watch it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Repost from page six for those who miss the movie
If you missed or can't receive the show here is a complete youtube of the show.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Watched it,sorry to say, it was two hours of my life I will never get back.sure coulda been doing something better.dont take any offense folks but,it was hardly realistic.real people should have wrote it.


----------



## ekim

MI.oldguy said:


> Watched it,sorry to say, it was two hours of my life I will never get back.sure coulda been doing something better.dont take any offense folks but,it was hardly realistic.real people should have wrote it.


nobama must have written the story line, "The stupid American people" then told hollywood to do their thing. Government to the rescue my ass! An insult to any thinking American. But then think about the people from Hurricane Sandy and you can see how many people think, please help me government.


----------



## AquaHull

I visit Sav-a-Lot 3-4 times a week, mainly because I'm driving by it and the gals are nice and cute.


----------



## calliecat

I saw this last sunday and thought it was pretty good and a little scary, it seemed real.


----------



## dannydefense

Alpha-17 said:


> As for handing out food to neighbors, I'd say give the something, but make it clear you won't/can't be taking care of them. As it was said, offer to help them hunt, or start a garden. Be friendly, but don't become Food Stamp/Welfare for them.


The boyfriend wasn't that big of a dumbass by the end of the movie, but I'd still be livid with him for doing something without clearing it with the group. Honestly bug out dad was more of a moron than he was, they just tried their best to focus on him so it would be more dramatic when he finally picked up a rifle.


----------



## PaulS

There are a lot of people who go to the store daily. Some go to the store once a month. Most people, in towns and cities go to the store to get food at least once a week and more often for milk and bread. Now, how many use cash when they go? How many use checks? Check cards? ATMs? Credit cards?
Without electricity stores won't be able to take checks - the verification system will be down, the same goes for cards leaving only cash. When we get food we spend $200 - $300 dollars for the three of us. Granted that is only about once every five weeks and it is to replace what we have used from the "pantry". We have enough stores for a year without changing our diet at all - well except for my milk. (don't even bring up dried or powdered milk- I will go without) Do you have enough cash to get one last haul from the store? Will you even go? I won't, unless it happens just seconds before our planned trip.

The fuel lasted a lot longer in the movie than it will in real life. Most of the big city hospitals have a weeks worth of "backup" power and most radio and TV stations have about the same. People use a tank of fuel in less than a week and have no reserve. I get fuel once a month or slightly less often and have a small reserve. The gas stations have to be filled at least weekly or they run out. Truckers need fuel once or twice a day and a lot of it. Trains need fuel at the end of each run because it cost money to haul the weight of full tanks so they run with just enough fuel to get where they are going plus about 10%. The same goes for aircraft. Without electricity to pump fuel everything will stop moving in a week or less.
The stores need to be resupplied at least every three days and the perishables will only last 48 hours without power. People will panic as soon as the second day. By the third day they will be thirsty enough to kill for drinking water or sick from drinking dirty water. After four days without food (seven days after the event) people will be in real need of food and the stores will be gutted so they will turn on others. I've gone through seven days without power in a good neighborhood and we worked together to make sure we were alright but we had support from the city (police, news, available goods and services) because the power outage was restricted to a small area of a big city. Even at that we had looters by the fifth day. I reported two of them and they were arrested by the police. We knew that this was only a short term event but if it had been nationwide we would have had to defend against the looters ourselves. That was a big reason for our move. Here we would have little problem defending ourselves - it would be expected. We are also not surrounded by 260000 people. There will be fewer people unprepared. 

A nationwide power outage would be New Orleans after Katrina in every major population center in the country. It took FEMA two weeks to get into place - how long would it take to help just those cities east of the Mississippi? I don't know what the movie was trying to show but it showed a very civilized society remaining civilized when they were staring death in the face - it wouldn't be that nice.


----------



## ekim

dannydefense said:


> The boyfriend wasn't that big of a dumbass by the end of the movie, but I'd still be livid with him for doing something without clearing it with the group. Honestly bug out dad was more of a moron than he was, they just tried their best to focus on him so it would be more dramatic when he finally picked up a rifle.


I guess being a dumbass liberal giving away something that wasn't his to begin with is a good thing somehow. Bug out dad was stupid, he didn't throw the dumbass out and let him learn what real life is. Dumbass was so macho, he went running out there to save the day, but oops, maybe I better chamber a round before trying face an angry mob of hungry looters. But other than that, it was real thought inspiring, just not quite realistic to what would really happen. I won't even bother trying to understand how miss rich bitch meet her demise, which she brought on herself, another dumbass!


----------



## PaulS

The movie should prove that it is necessary to be prepared but being prepared not only with stuff but mental preparation as much as you can.
Prepper dad was not at all prepared to defend his "stuff" or his family. If he had used his brain he could have gotten to a high point and taken all of the intruders out without placing himself or his family in any danger at all. He should have trained his kids to use the weapons too and let them carry a weapon while patrolling the grounds in small groups.

You should have many different plans and choices for every one thing that might go wrong. Different contingencies allow choices that are well thought out, unlike taking a double barreled shotgun to confront eight to ten desperate men.....


----------



## dannydefense

ekim said:


> I guess being a dumbass liberal giving away something that wasn't his to begin with is a good thing somehow. Bug out dad was stupid, he didn't throw the dumbass out and let him learn what real life is. Dumbass was so macho, he went running out there to save the day, but oops, maybe I better chamber a round before trying face an angry mob of hungry looters.


My daughter would have to *really* like him for him to stick around after stealing from me. There is nothing good about that at all, and that's not what I was inferring. However after that short of a time, even if he bumbled the whole thing entirely (would you expect a dumbass liberal to know you have to chamber a round first?) I'd still rather have someone in my midst who was willing to pick up a gun and _try_ to defend us, than one who was going to run and hide in a corner crying that their Prius was such a nice car.

I think the only sense in that family was the mother. At least she was trying to read a book.


----------



## Boss Dog

Didn't have time to read all the comments, but someone has uploaded it on youtube. Hope it stays up until I can watch it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ekim

dannydefense said:


> My daughter would have to *really* like him for him to stick around after stealing from me. There is nothing good about that at all, and that's not what I was inferring. However after that short of a time, even if he bumbled the whole thing entirely (would you expect a dumbass liberal to know you have to chamber a round first?) I'd still rather have someone in my midst who was willing to pick up a gun and _try_ to defend us, than one who was going to run and hide in a corner crying that their Prius was such a nice car.
> 
> I think the only sense in that family was the mother. At least she was trying to read a book.


No, I don't want some dumbass who stole from me running around pointing a gun at people, not even knowing if it's loaded. That would not be very comforting to me, don't know who he would shoot or when he would stop shooting once he started. Reading a book after the SHTF is a little late. But then the people that made the show didn't want the preppers to look smart to begin with. We dis agree about the show so I'll let it go.


----------



## dannydefense

ekim said:


> No, I don't want some dumbass who stole from me running around pointing a gun at people, not even knowing if it's loaded. That would not be very comforting to me, don't know who he would shoot or when he would stop shooting once he started. Reading a book after the SHTF is a little late. But then the people that made the show didn't want the preppers to look smart to begin with. We dis agree about the show so I'll let it go.


No worries, I'm not very often offended by disagreements. In reality you're completely right, I'm just trying to look at the lighter side and suggest that even people who are completely unprepared now, even people who are offended by the very thought of owning a firearm or living by the constitution that defined this country might some day change sides and pick up that gun to defend others. Again and in reality they may just shoot those others or themselves in the foot, but in losing those toes they may find their courage. I'm writing my own story out of what was a tragic waste of film.


----------



## WDE

Damn I love happy endings!!!!! Especially when all of those blown transformers are miraculously replaced! ::clapping::

I have many thoughts about the portrayal of "Prepper Dad", and most of them are unprintable. But seriously, if a dude spent that much time and $$$ prepping his "compound", why did he spend so little time planning to secure it beyond a wire fence and a young boy to stand guard? I discovered many years ago that TV (and movie) writers and reporters are idiots.


----------



## indie

WDE said:


> Damn I love happy endings!!!!! Especially when all of those blown transformers are miraculously replaced! ::clapping::
> 
> I have many thoughts about the portrayal of "Prepper Dad", and most of them are unprintable. But seriously, if a dude spent that much time and $$$ prepping his "compound", why did he spend so little time planning to secure it beyond a wire fence and a young boy to stand guard? I discovered many years ago that TV (and movie) writers and reporters are idiots.


...and, welcome to the club, WDE!


----------



## WDE

Thankee!


----------



## StarPD45

A new movie coming out or just out in the same vein. Might be worth a look.

Lights Out Saga


----------



## paraquack

PaulS said:


> A nationwide power outage would be New Orleans after Katrina in every major population center in the country. It took FEMA two weeks to get into place - how long would it take to help just those cities east of the Mississippi? I don't know what the movie was trying to show but it showed a very civilized society remaining civilized when they were staring death in the face - it wouldn't be that nice.


Although the Feds have a very large group of employees in FEMA, DHS, etc., how many will come to work to keep order in the big population centers and risk their family's safety at the hands of looters and the bad guys. 
My sister-in-law is one of those who has two days of food in her pantry, at best. She has more cat food than food for herself. But then again, she knows where she is going if the SHTF. OPPS! Now she 1600 miles away. I'll have to ask if she has done any prepping since my wife and I left the Chicago area for AZ.


----------



## Alpha-17

StarPD45 said:


> A new movie coming out or just out in the same vein. Might be worth a look.
> 
> Lights Out Saga


I read that book a few years ago. Pretty good. Similar to One Second After, but not nearly as dark. (No pun intended).


----------



## Seneca

Watched it on YouTube. Interesting, it wasn't what I expected. I caught the factoid that there were 3 million preppers in the US, which works out to be a bit less than one in a hundred, I believe the figure may be understated, just a hunch. 

I don't know quite what to make of their portrayal of a prepper. Since the general consensus among preppers is that bugging in is preferable to bugging out. Of course a well stocked prepper sitting tight and doing all the right things is not going to be nearly as dramatic or exciting.


----------



## AquaHull

It's on now on Nat Geo


----------



## poriggity

I watched it with my wife and her parents. It really opened thier eyes as to why I've started to prep. My wife is now on board and is selling some stuff to buy preps.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

poriggity said:


> I watched it with my wife and her parents. It really opened thier eyes as to why I've started to prep. My wife is now on board and is selling some stuff to buy preps.


And if this was your inlaws first impression of who "preppers" are...  This movie does an excellent job of following left wing extremest media's image of "The bumbling greedy idiot who hordes stuff".


----------



## poriggity

Yeah I know. It wasn't the greatest portrayal. That being said, they are starting to collect their own preps, so it must have helped.


----------



## AquaHull

If it helped one family it was worth it. I cooked 2 quick breads and 4 batches of biscuits while watching, so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## indie

Bumm-ER! I *finally* had a night off work and was looking forward to being able to catch this and the video has been taken down. I'll take some comfort from the less than stellar reviews and hope I didn't miss too much.


----------

